# Expires OCT 1st 2012



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright folks. Time to start your upgrades*

Order 3 par38 dimmable or non dimmable lights in the same order and recieve the 4th bulb of the same type 100% FREE. No Catch!!

Example: Order 6 bulbs and you get 2 free lights. Ect.
There is no limit to how many bulbs you can recieve.

Maybe a few people should make a group order together in order to recieve some free lights!!*

This offer expires OCT 1st 2012.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You should mention a business name or post a link.
Not everyone knows where or who is offering this sale.

EDIT- sorry now I can see your signature. Some people might not see the signature. I know it doesn't show up on TapTalk that's why I couldn't see it. Another thing some members block signatures, so when signed in signatures are not there so it's impossible to know the company name if it's only shown in the signature and not mentioned in the original post.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up Jackson 

My company Bright Aquatics is hosting this sale and the website is www.brightaquatics.com

Everyone can also get to the site via my Sig..

any questions at all, please let me know. I like to help whenever possable.

Thanks
Josiah Trickett
Owner/Operator & CEO of Bright Aquatics


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bright Aquatics is sending in New orders this week, do you have your order secured?

Been working on the website (html stuff) if anyone is having an issue with the website, please let me know by contacting me directly via email: [email protected] OR contact us via the website www.brightaquatics.com

Thanks everyone
Josiah


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just wondering why did you make your web site address so long?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

notclear said:


> Just wondering why did you make your web site address so long?


Hi notclear,

My website is hosted through myshopify.com, hence the long URL.
Ive been woking work some great people and building a new/better webpage and the URL will become shorter. When this happens I will let everyone know. Nothing will change that will effect customer. Only making everything look and work smoother.

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

In responce to the long URL for the website, We went ahead and have everything set corectly now.
Web: www.brightaquatics.com
Email: [email protected]

Thank you everyone
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out our latest review: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311061


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

boxboy said:


> T
> 
> Everyone can also get to the site via my Sig..


i am not your Sig...  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

PMd You sig


----------

